# Need reasonable central stay for 15 days



## lometogo (Jun 8, 2010)

Am arriving in Bangkok on 25 June and want to settle into a reasonably priced studio for 1-2 weeks while I find permanent digs. 

Recommendations?

thanks,
Terence

ps or if you have a spare br that you want to make a little money on for a short while, try me. Non-drinker, non-smoker, considerate and cute.


----------

